# Low Tech Emersed LOL



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

So I decided a few weeks ago that I would try to grow some emersed plants. Only thing was I didn't have anywhere to set up an emersed growth set up.

I went with the most lowtech emersed set up imaginable. Here it is:

1 plastic pot
African Violet potting soil from Home Depot
Watered using tank water with EI dosing
Sunlight

At the time that I set itup I was still getting sun through my sliding glass door so I had the plants inside. I started with E. Kleiner Bar, E. tennellus micro, Poacea sp Purple Bamboo and Polgonum Sao Paolo.

While inside all the plants did very well. Great growth from both swords including babies from the tennellus. Bamboo died away and then started sending out shoots in about a week. The Sao Paolo lost all the submersed leaves and I though it wasn't coming back. Low and behold after a few days I saw the first tiny leaves coming out of the dried stems. The only plant I treid that just died was L. aromatica. Not sure why as this should be pretty easy to grow emersed.

Since I have had t move the plants outside for sun and there has been a little bit of drying out but otherwise OK. The Kleiner bar jut put it's first new leaf since I took it outside. Below are only the pics of Sao Paolo and bamboo:

Here you can see how purple the stem of this plant is:










Here you can see all the shoots that have been sent out frm only two stems that I planted. There is some drying of some of the leaves:










Here is Polygonum Sao Paolo. Really nice stem and leaf color. Deep green on the top side and dark pink on underside:




























And here the piece de resistance:


----------

